# Best sub $700 Baritone?



## Masoo2 (Jun 1, 2016)

I've decided that I'll probably be parting ways with my Jackson DK2M soon in favor of a baritone, so I'd like some recommended guitars from you guys to consider.

I'll be using this for some odd tunings (E B E A Ab A or D A D G Ab A, all based off the tuning Buster from Humanity's Last Breath uses) so I'd like for the scale to be at least 27 inches, but 28 would probably be better.

Open to all options in terms of wood and hardware, but no thick necks (medium C is about as thick as I'd like it to be). A punchy tone with some twang would be nice too.

Three models that I have currently been looking at are the Ibanez RGIB6, PRS SE 277, and the PRS SE Mike Mushok model. I'm not really sure about any of them yet, but the Ibanez is really attracting my attention. It's not Korean like the others, but it is a full 28 inch scale. I'm also not sure how well the stock PRS SE pickups sound, but I know what to expect from the 81/60 set.

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 1, 2016)

In terms of quality you will probably get more bang for your buck with either of the PRS guitars. I haven't played the Ibanez RGIB6 but have played countless Indonesian built Ibanez's and they are either decent or underwhelming in terms of build quality. Odds are you'll get a better built instrument with the PRS guitars. 
I haven't played an SE 277 but I assume it's going to be relatively similar to the Mushok (I've played a couple of this guitar), which is a very solid instrument. Considering the Mushok is no longer being produced you should be able to find some used or perhaps even find some retailers that might have one in stock that they will be willing to sell for cheap. If you can't find a Mushok then the SE 277 would be my choice.
-If you have access to both PRS guitars and price doesn't sway you one way or another then you would want to consider a few things (different pickups, different body carve, birds or no birds). 

Considering specs aren't a big factor for you I think the PRS is a better investment; but that isn't to say that you wont luck in to a nicely built RGIB6, it's just that you're more likely to get a better built PRS SE than an Indonesian Ibanez in my experience.

EDIT: Pickups may be an issue with the PRS guitars since you haven't played them. The positive for going with the Ibanez is you will know what to expect from the EMG's. If you get the PRS and don't like the pickups then you have to ask yourself if you will want to spring for new pickups or not. Are you able to play any of these instruments at a local store?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 1, 2016)

I had the Mushok and the RGIB6, kept the Ibby. I liked the neck better, and the nut width felt better to me for extended play. I keep mine in open B with a Warpig in the bridge, and the scale makes it clear as hell.

I bought mine used from a great guy here, who told me it had a few sharp frets but he fixed those before he passed it on to me. Keep in mind it's going to be a thicker neck than you might be used to from Ibanez...it reminds me of a 50s Gibson neck with a flatter strip down the middle like an ESP. Mine:



RGIB6 Redo by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


----------



## Masoo2 (Jun 1, 2016)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> In terms of quality you will probably get more bang for your buck with either of the PRS guitars. I haven't played the Ibanez RGIB6 but have played countless Indonesian built Ibanez's and they are either decent or underwhelming in terms of build quality. Odds are you'll get a better built instrument with the PRS guitars.
> I haven't played an SE 277 but I assume it's going to be relatively similar to the Mushok (I've played a couple of this guitar), which is a very solid instrument. Considering the Mushok is no longer being produced you should be able to find some used or perhaps even find some retailers that might have one in stock that they will be willing to sell for cheap. If you can't find a Mushok then the SE 277 would be my choice.
> -If you have access to both PRS guitars and price doesn't sway you one way or another then you would want to consider a few things (different pickups, different body carve, birds or no birds).
> 
> ...



The quality was one of my main worries, but I have two Indonesian Ibanez guitars (One IL, one standard) and I think it should be okay. I know a few guys on this forum (I think one might have been a mod?) had nothing but praise to say about their RGIR6.

I would love to try out these, but sadly none of my local big chain stores (Guitar Center, Sam Ash) seem to have them and I doubt any local stores would either.

Do you recall what the neck was like on the Mushoks you played?

EDIT: Got ninja'd, it was stein not a mod that I saw talk nicely about the guitar and he hopped on in the thread haha.

I read on Sweetwater that it has the Nitro Wizard neck, so that's definitely a plus for me (My Iron Label S has it and I dig the neck). 

How's the Warpig in the guitar? The Bare Knuckle tone charts on their website make it seem like it has a large amount of bass. Is it overbearing, or just a nice thickness/fullness? Their website also says that it is very saturated, so that's a plus in my book.


----------



## Vrollin (Jun 2, 2016)

Wild card, look for a used Ibanez MMM1 Mike mushok Model. 28", neck through, neck is still pretty thin too, plus its way cooler than any of those!


----------



## MoonJelly (Jun 2, 2016)

If you want to go right over the edge, Fender makes a 30" six string. 






FWIW they are awesome. Fender Pawn Shop Bass VI Electric Baritone Guitar Rosewood Fingerboard Black | eBay

Otherwise I'd go with a Warmoth conversion, it's a 28 5/8" scale. ThePhilosopher recently put one together http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/311067-ngd-warmoth-soloist.html


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 2, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> How's the Warpig in the guitar? The Bare Knuckle tone charts on their website make it seem like it has a large amount of bass. Is it overbearing, or just a nice thickness/fullness? Their website also says that it is very saturated, so that's a plus in my book.




Gnarly. I love that pickup in this guitar, just the right amount of bass and saturation for me. I don't know what you're running, but I mostly use the Triaxis sim on the AxeII for practice, and that guitar gets way more playtime than my '01 PRS McCarty and my custom built LP.

I wouldn't want it in a Les Paul as I think it'd be too much, but for this guitar it works.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jun 2, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> Wild card, look for a used Ibanez MMM1 Mike mushok Model. 28", neck through, neck is still pretty thin too, plus its way cooler than any of those!



The MM1 is definitively an option, it's just that I haven't been seeing a ton of those so I wanted to keep my options open to newer models.



MoonJelly said:


> Otherwise I'd go with a Warmoth conversion, it's a 28 5/8" scale. ThePhilosopher recently put one together http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/311067-ngd-warmoth-soloist.html



Not a fan of the Bass VIs at all (feel like it would be more trouble than it's worth due to the bridge and pickups), but the Warmoth baritone conversions have me interested. 



steinmetzify said:


> Gnarly. I love that pickup in this guitar, just the right amount of bass and saturation for me. I don't know what you're running, but I mostly use the Triaxis sim on the AxeII for practice, and that guitar gets way more playtime than my '01 PRS McCarty and my custom built LP.
> 
> I wouldn't want it in a Les Paul as I think it'd be too much, but for this guitar it works.



The clarity you mentioned in your first post with the levels of saturation and bass sounds like it would be the perfect pickup. I'm really into Humanity's Last Breath right now (partially the inspiration for getting a baritone), and Buster's tone is dark and saturated yet clear and slightly twangy. 

I'll be using plugins for now (TSE X50, POD Farm, Toneforge, Cubase's VST Amp Rack for a Meshuggah sound, etc...) so that should work fine.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Jun 2, 2016)

These go for stupid cheap these days and will absolutely destroy anything in this thread - S T E I N B E R G E R . C O M

Only niggle is parts availability, but that's minor, since they're built like tanks anyway.


----------



## pkgitar (Jun 2, 2016)

I've got both the Ibanez and PRS Mushok models. My first was the Ibanez and the PRS was a recent purchase mainly as a backup. 

The most notable differences are the weight and the neck. The neck on the PRS is both wider and fatter. As well as painted. I do prefer unpainted necks, and the Ibanez one is definitely my preferred of the two, but the PRS is just so light and the neck is still sweet to play. So I grab whatever feels good at the time.

I did consider the RGIB6 at one point, but the quality of the Iron Label series seem to have been a hit or miss. While the PRS SE line has been quite consistent in terms of great quality for your money.


----------



## vilk (Jun 2, 2016)

So I've had an RGIR20FE, which is just the standard scale version of that baritone ibby, and I felt the quality was lacking. Razor frets and the pickups wouldn't sit flat, which really bothered me an inordinate amount considering I'm not sure if that even affects the sound really. 

On the other hand, I had an Agile baritone 7 string guitar and I thought the quality was superb. It was 500, but I could hardly believe it was that cheap. An apparent and obviously better quality instrument than the Ibanez, and it came with SD blackouts and an ebony fretboard! I sold it because I've been done with 7 string guitars for a minute now, but in the future I would ask to get the exact same guitar made but with 6 strings. It would be an intrepid pro 629 in trans charcoal, blank ebony, SD blackouts

Right now, if I was going to buy a baritone guitar for under 700$, you can bet it would be an Agile. But also it depends what they have going on their site; they may not even have one for sale at the moment. But they come around pretty often.

Idk if this is your style or not, it's not really mine, but baritone reverse headstock quilt top for 499 and the quality ime would probably be better than Iron Label costing twice as much.
http://www.rondomusic.com/product8634.html



Danelectro also makes baritone guitars, but they only have lipstick singles


----------



## Grumpy4501 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have an Ibanez mmm1 and an rgib6. Love them both to death. Had a prs mike mushok, but it had a really weird tonality to it, no matter what pickups. It was always on the brighter but less clear side.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 2, 2016)

Used MiM Strat/Tele body + Warmoth Conversion neck + electronics of your choice.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 2, 2016)

+1 for Agile. They make baritones with all sorts of different scale lengths, body shapes, and bridges. If you are going to plan to spend $600-650, and end up spending only $400, you could take the extra $250 and put it toward a new amp.


----------



## CapnForsaggio (Jun 2, 2016)

You can build a pretty bitchin Warmoth Tele or strat (or anything else really) baritone for that.....


I've done just that. Grab a nice neck out of the showcase for $250, and custom a body for $350, Finish using Behlins (amazon). We're at like $620

Tuners, Pickups, Bridge:

Cheap way - Buy a bullet strat or tele
Best way - Buy some nice shiat! You just built a bitchin guitar!


----------



## Chi (Jun 2, 2016)

Mushok all the way. Incredible build quality for the price.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 2, 2016)

CapnForsaggio said:


> You can build a pretty bitchin Warmoth Tele or strat (or anything else really) baritone for that.....
> 
> 
> I've done just that. Grab a nice neck out of the showcase for $250, and custom a body for $350, Finish using Behlins (amazon). We're at like $620
> ...



We are not at $620, we are at $600 for an unfinished neck and unfinished body.



Add another $200 for pickups and electronics, $60 for a bridge, $100 for tuners and you are pushing a thousand. Even if you finish it yourself and do all of your own assembly and setup, you could buy three Agiles strung up and ready to play for that.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 2, 2016)

Unless you have a guitar you want to convert to a baritone that is ready to go other than the neck, Warmoth will be a very expensive way to go.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 2, 2016)

bostjan said:


> We are not at $620, we are at $600 for an unfinished neck and unfinished body.
> 
> 
> 
> Add another $200 for pickups and electronics, $60 for a bridge, $100 for tuners and you are pushing a thousand. Even if you finish it yourself and do all of your own assembly and setup, you could buy three Agiles strung up and ready to play for that.



You can find/custom order a neck that doesn't need a finish for $250 (like my roasted maple neck) and finished bodies for under $250 (if you like the options that are available, my soloist body was $190). Used pickups can save a bit of cash too, Hipshot locking tuners are $50-$70 a set on eBay, and bridges vary a lot depending on what you're after.

I'm not saying it's the cheapest option out there, but it can definitely come in under the $700 mark (especially if you snag a gently used finished Strat/Tele body from eBay too).


----------



## bostjan (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not against Warmoth, but it's the last place I think of for a baritone guitar under $700.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 2, 2016)

An LTD MHB400 might be your thing. there's a 200 series LTD viper baritone otherwise.


----------



## MoonJelly (Jun 2, 2016)

this:
Loaded 2015 Fender Jim Root Telecaster Tele Body EMG Flat White Mahogany Nitro | eBay
plus:
http://www.warmoth.com/Showcase/Sho...cale=306&Path=Baritone&i=BTN1182#.V1CRN5ErJqM
plus:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sperzel-Trimlok-6-in-line-Locking-Black-tuners-NEW-Auth-Dealer-full-warranty-/291384803292?hash=item43d7e33fdc:g:~RAAAMXQJRhRcxGl

under $700. with EMG's no less. Just sayin'


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jun 2, 2016)

Grab a mushok and a set of pickups and call it a day.

I have the RGIB6 and a PRS Mushok. I love my Ibanez but if you're talking $700 that easily enough for a PRS and quality pickups. I have that into mine, and I have Dimarzio's, a hipshot, and Schaller tuners.


----------



## simeonharris (Jun 9, 2016)

check out the fender blacktop tele. they do a 3 pickup version and a 2 pickup version. no longer in production, but you could find one used for much less than you're willing to spend. you would need to replace the tuners and possibly rewire it though...


----------



## bostjan (Jun 9, 2016)

simeonharris said:


> check out the fender blacktop tele. they do a 3 pickup version and a 2 pickup version. no longer in production, but you could find one used for much less than you're willing to spend. you would need to replace the tuners and possibly rewire it though...



Nice, but those go for $1500 something new, so about $1000 used in decent shape.

What's wrong with Agile?!


----------



## simeonharris (Jun 9, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Nice, but those go for $1500 something new, so about $1000 used in decent shape.



I just looked at some completed listings on ebay. Loads for less than 500usd


----------



## bostjan (Jun 10, 2016)

simeonharris said:


> I just looked at some completed listings on ebay. Loads for less than 500usd



Hmm, how did you search? I just went to ebay and typed in "Fender Blacktop Telecaster" and there were zero results under $500. There was one for $500, but it has some pretty heavy damage to it. If that's okay with the OP, then that's fine, but I think you might be slightly off on your statement that there are "loads for under $500."


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 10, 2016)

Blacktop teles are readily available new for $499. What are these $1500 models you're talking about?


----------



## bostjan (Jun 10, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> Blacktop teles are readily available new for $499. What are these $1500 models you're talking about?



Where?

This is what I found on google: amazon $1500 new, $2300 new, $1000 used.

ebay: some dings, moderate wear $760 used

Is there another model that is cheaper, maybe?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 10, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Where?
> 
> This is what I found on google: amazon $1500 new, $2300 new, $1000 used.
> 
> ...



None of those are from MI retailers. One is a flower shop. 

Looks like the model was recently discontinued but they pop up on craigslist and reverb pretty regularly. I see them in my area around $350 pretty often. There are USA Subsonic strats coming out of the woodwork lately for ridiculous prices though.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 10, 2016)

Hmm, that might explain it, Reverb is blocked here. Not sure why nothing decent is coming up on ebay, though. You sure these are the baritone ones? I can't click the links, but google is coming up with short descriptions on two of the reverb items as 25.5" scale.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 10, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Hmm, that might explain it, Reverb is blocked here. Not sure why nothing decent is coming up on ebay, though. You sure these are the baritone ones? I can't click the links, but google is coming up with short descriptions on two of the reverb items as 25.5" scale.



Blacktop is a series. They made 10 or so different models of guitars and basses. One was a baritone tele with a humbucker and two neck pickups.


----------



## MrYakob (Jun 10, 2016)

Was going to suggest the PRS SE 277, but I see you've mentioned that in the OP. I've actually got one on order right now, they seem incredible for the price!


----------



## bostjan (Jun 10, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> Blacktop is a series. They made 10 or so different models of guitars and basses. One was a baritone tele with a humbucker and two neck pickups.



Perhaps that's another source for the confusion, since I posted the baritone model, although I can't imagine that the baritone option would warrant more than a hundred bucks upcharge. I still haven't seen a baritone blacktop telecaster posted online for under $500, and the only ones I have seen under $800 are in fairly rough shape (although that might not matter to the OP). Do any of you guys have links to what you are talking about? It might help the OP, if he decides to go that route.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 18, 2016)

I wouldn't put the SR Crossover in the same category as baritone guitars. Its really a Bass VI with proper bass pickups and electronics. It would be rather tricky to make it sound like a guitar.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jun 18, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> I wouldn't put the SR Crossover in the same category as baritone guitars. Its really a Bass VI with proper bass pickups and electronics. It would be rather tricky to make it sound like a guitar.



Not at all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> I wouldn't put the SR Crossover in the same category as baritone guitars. Its really a Bass VI with proper bass pickups and electronics. It would be rather tricky to make it sound like a guitar.



Just install guitar-oriented pickups. Job done.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Jun 18, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just install guitar-oriented pickups. Job done.


The EQ controls would still have bass oriented sweeps, but since most guitars don't have such fine tone control onboard anyway I guess that wouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> The EQ controls would still have bass oriented sweeps, but since most guitars don't have such fine tone control onboard anyway I guess that wouldn't be much of a problem.



Yeah, exactly. Just keep everything flat or just remove the preamp altogether. 

That, or get some unique tones from the preamp. Cut the bass and crank the high end and midrange to be as annoyingly djenty as possible.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jun 18, 2016)

GuitarBizarre said:


> The EQ controls would still have bass oriented sweeps, but since most guitars don't have such fine tone control onboard anyway I guess that wouldn't be much of a problem.



The EMG passives in there don't sound great, but they can give you a decent enough guitar-sounding tone. I've been too lazy to swap mine out, but when I do, I'm going to put a Lace Drop and Gain or Nitro Hemi in there and just wire it directly to the volume knob.


----------



## RuslanK (Jun 23, 2016)

*jackson dk 27 (Japan made)*
Body Wood Alder Bridge Tune-O-Matic 
Bridge String Through 
Controls Tone 
Controls Volume 
Fingerboard Material Rosewood 
Fret Size Jumbo 
Fingerboard Inlays MOTO Shark Fin 
Hardware Black 
Neck Joint Bolt-on 
Neck Wood Maple 
Number of Frets 24 
Pickup Switch Type 3-Position Blade 
Scale Length 27" 
EMG HZ Pickups


----------



## Locrain (Jun 29, 2016)

I have the SE 277 Soapbar with Supermassives, PRS Mushok with Black Dogs, and an MMM1 with Emeralds. The Ibby is the best in terms of playability, but it's really heavy (weight) and dark sounding (even with the Emeralds). They neck isn't thin at all. I'd call it regular, slightly thinner than the PRSs. Between those, I guess I like the SE 277 better, but they are both very nice guitars. I do prefer the carved top on the 277, flat top PRS just doesn't look right.


----------



## squids (Jul 14, 2016)

i have an RGIB6, 'twas my first baritone after playing 7 string ibby RGD's for a while. i got mine for 500 bucks off of zzounds last year, and i think i have seen a few others pop up for around that much too. not a fan of emgs, but if you like ERRA, you can get their tone real easy with this thing. i put illuminators in it, and after fooling around with strings for a while (right now its running drop Ab in a modified light top/extra heavy bottom, 10-68!) it actually kills. the neck is pretty thick for an ibanez but id probably rank it like a gibson explorer neck; thinner than a les paul but still a little beefy, really comfy. the long scale isn't too harsh to adapt to, and playing fast complicated riffs is still a breeze, i'd definitely recommend a light top/heavy bottom string set though, as straight up baritone sets were a little hard to bend on higher notes for my taste. fret edges were a little sharp when i got it but if you file them down a bit it plays as good as any prestige IMO.

TL;DR, RGIB6 = fairly cheap, will play as good as a prestige if you put in a little effort, gets MASSIVE low end.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 14, 2016)

RGIB6 for pure brutality. PRS Mushok or Hagstrom Viking for versatility.


----------



## amonb (Jul 18, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> Wild card, look for a used Ibanez MMM1 Mike mushok Model. 28", neck through, neck is still pretty thin too, plus its way cooler than any of those!



This. I love mine, and can be easily had for under $700USD. Proper baritone too, 28"


----------



## P-Ride (Jul 18, 2016)

Any baritones that aren't a super-strat shape?

Telecaster baritone seems the only one; but a few QC issues are cited and I'm not sure about the HSS setup.

I'm most likely to buy a baritone neck and whack it on a Telecaster HH, I think.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 18, 2016)

A lot of singlecut (not all, but at least most of the ones I've had my hands on) baritones suffer from neck dive.

Which pickup configuration and shape are you wanting?

Maybe you can part out a Warmoth that matches your specs and has really good build quality.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 19, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Any baritones that aren't a super-strat shape?
> 
> Telecaster baritone seems the only one; but a few QC issues are cited and I'm not sure about the HSS setup.
> 
> I'm most likely to buy a baritone neck and whack it on a Telecaster HH, I think.



Agile LP copies?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 19, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Any baritones that aren't a super-strat shape?
> 
> Telecaster baritone seems the only one; but a few QC issues are cited and I'm not sure about the HSS setup.
> 
> I'm most likely to buy a baritone neck and whack it on a Telecaster HH, I think.



The Mushok baritone kind of fits the bill.

And the Hagstrom Viking baritone.


----------



## TedintheShed (Jul 19, 2016)

Man, get a used Schecter KM-7. One for sale on my local craigslist for $700.00. You wont see a better spec sheet for that price range- Hipshot hardware, stainless steel frets, neck through, Nazgul/Sentient pick ups. Woods can vary with model. Nice, thin neck as well  





Masoo2 said:


> I've decided that I'll probably be parting ways with my Jackson DK2M soon in favor of a baritone, so I'd like some recommended guitars from you guys to consider.
> 
> I'll be using this for some odd tunings (E B E A Ab A or D A D G Ab A, all based off the tuning Buster from Humanity's Last Breath uses) so I'd like for the scale to be at least 27 inches, but 28 would probably be better.
> 
> ...


----------



## vilk (Jul 19, 2016)

danelectro also makes baritone LP shape guitars


----------



## projectjetfire (Jul 20, 2016)

I know its not a full scale baritone but have you considered an Ibanez RGD?


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 20, 2016)

Stef LTD tele?

https://reverb.com/item/2565952-esp-sct-607b-black
https://reverb.com/item/1424836-esp...baritone-electric-guitar-in-black-finish-mint

ESP MH-401B?

https://reverb.com/item/2536065-esp-ltd-mh-401b-flame-maple-top-electric-guitar-see-thru-black

ESP LTD ZH-7?

https://reverb.com/item/1297180-esp...tric-guitar-in-see-thru-black-satin-brand-new

Schecter makes a 30" scale Hellraiser 6 string:

http://www.schecterguitars.com/guitars/hellraiser-c-vi-detail


----------



## vilk (Jul 29, 2016)

^homeboy ain't lookin for 7 strings


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 29, 2016)

Used Ibanez MMM1.


----------



## luislais (Aug 1, 2016)

I am very happy with my LTD VB-400, a Viper in black satin finish, that you can find used under this 700$.
Easy to play, good finishes, durable, good hardware, EMGs...


----------

